# "I'm more evil because..." (May be NSFW--check local statutes)



## Adrimor (Jul 25, 2008)

*-={Description of game copy-pasted from my thread on Dragon-Tear's forum...so sue me, I'm lazy }=-*_

Okay, this is a forum game I want to try out...I'd like it to be a mainstay of every message board on the Internet eventually, but first things first.

RULES!

1) First person to go says "I'm evil because..." and gives a reason.
2) All subsequent players should say "I'm more evil because..." and gives another reason.
3) The next player's reason for being evil should be somehow connected to the last person's reason.
4) All reasons must be absurd.

EXAMPLE!

Me: I'm evil because I invented the Chinese Water Torture.
Joy: I'm more evil because I invented the Chinese Glass Torture.
Me: Huh? ::Learns what it is:: Oh! Well, I'm more evil because I made the male organs so sensitive to pain.
Joy: I'm more evil because I made the male organs look so ugly.
Me: Well, I'M more evil because I made the female organs bleed and smell bad every month!!

(True story, actually--and I won there, as you might have guessed )

Okay, guess I should get this ball rolling!_

I'm evil because I discovered the market for "guyliner" and immediately sought to capitalize off of it.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I'm more evil because I'm the one who made the people who buy that stuff they way they are in the first place!!!


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented cosmetics to begin with.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I made Spark make those people XD


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I didn't even chuckle at that, and because your avatar resembles my mustache.


----------



## Steele (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I secretly put Nair in your shampoo. And laugh about it. Hahahaha!


----------



## ExTo (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I put pure alcohol in your eyewash.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil than all of you. You know this incredibly annoying and overly loud manner in which all radio commercial hosts speak in nowadays? I invented that.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

im more evil than that, i invented disney movie sequels, Muahahahaha (Evil laughter)


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil than that because I invented the Starship Trooper sequels.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented sequels.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll kill the next person who utters the word "sequels".


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 26, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> I'm more evil because I invented sequels.



I'm more evil because I invented Hollywood.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

im more evil because i invented acting

This will go on and on until someone says he created universe/good/the first thing ever created?, and then what?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I made Hollywood superstars forget what acting is.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented child actors


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented soft-porn acting.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented kill-porn. Even wrote the script for Hostel. FEAR ME!!


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil, cause i killed your mom C:


----------



## Steele (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil, 'cause I did your mom. Hey, son.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 26, 2008)

Steele said:


> I'm more evil, 'cause I did your mom. Hey, son.


I'm more evil because I brought around "your mum" jokes.


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 26, 2008)

Steele said:


> I'm more evil, 'cause I did your mom. Hey, son.



Oh shit! Hey dad!
Im more evil than you cause i just cut your nuts off!


----------



## Kajet (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh yeah? Well I'm more evil cause I raped dick cheney.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented ignorance

Kajet - How could you call that evil? ;-)


----------



## Kajet (Jul 26, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> I'm more evil because I invented ignorance
> 
> Kajet - How could you call that evil? ;-)



Because he is the source of all that is evil.

I'm more evil cause I made customers retardedly stupid


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm more evil 'cuz I founded America Online--the leading source of stupidity transmissions worldwide!!


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh yeah?  Well, sorry to inform you, but I'm more evil because I created YouTube, the world's premier source for stupidity.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 27, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> Oh yeah?  Well, sorry to inform you, but I'm more evil because I created YouTube, the world's premier source for stupidity.



Sorry, you're the Diet Coke of evil for that one for *my* evilness was creating the Livejournals that people link YouTube videos to


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 27, 2008)

Mayfurr said:


> Sorry, you're the Diet Coke of evil for that one for *my* evilness was creating the Livejournals that people link YouTube videos to



Pfft. And you're evil-zero. I STARTED the whole angsty emofag dipshit culture that needs to upload every moment of their life to the internet in order to feel validated as a human being.


----------



## shlero (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I created George Bushes brain


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I *voted* for Bush! *dramatic organ music plays*


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, you must be kidding me!  Molest me not with such play ground antics!  I am the one who is so totally evil so as to drive slowly in the fast lane on the freeway.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 27, 2008)

My insidiousness remains vastly superior to yours, for I am the one who made the PA turnpike so shitty to drive on--while still requiring that tolls be paid to suffer that oft-mandatory journey in the first place.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 27, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> My insidiousness remains vastly superior to yours, for I am the one who made the PA turnpike so shitty to drive on--while still requiring that tolls be paid to suffer that oft-mandatory journey in the first place.



Bah - is the PA turnpike all you can show for yourself? Call THAT evil? Mere sandbox stuff compared to MY creation of the M25 London Orbital Carpark...


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh?

Well, too bad for you that I destroyed it to put in..._an orbital *Starbucks*_!!!


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I created an orbital Pizza Hut.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I ate Pizza Hut last night.

I don't just mean the pizza.


----------



## Seros (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because i poisoned the pizza.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I poisoned the poison.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 27, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I'm more evil because I poisoned the poison.



Feckin' wannabes, the lot of you. 

REAL evil uses radioactive isotopes, none of this pissing about with molecular chemistry when there's nuclear physics to play with. Watch and learn, kiddies...


----------



## Monak (Jul 27, 2008)

I am more evil then all because I invented Reality TV


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh crap I don't think I can top that one...


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I turned "reality TV" more fake than wrestling was even _accused_ of being.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I Invented the very condition of being fake.


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I faked the person above me's death.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I killed the person who faked their own death two spots above me


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 27, 2008)

And I'm more evil because I created a Lifetime movie about it.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I created all feminazi television networks (Lifetime, Oxygen, Soap Network, HGTV, TLC)


----------



## pheonix (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I created all the useless paid programing on every channel ha ha enjoy your real estate and space bags.:twisted:


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I trained Ron Popeil how to market all his as-seen-on-tv-o-matic inventions.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 27, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> I'm more evil because I trained Ron Popeil how to market all his as-seen-on-tv-o-matic inventions.



I'm more evil because I taught Billy Mays how to project his voice.


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh you're joking me!  I'm more evil because I gave birth to Billy Mays.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I'm Billy May's father.


----------



## Monak (Jul 27, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I'm more evil because I'm Billy May's father.



I'm more evil because I am *YOUR FATHER!*


----------



## ExTo (Jul 27, 2008)

Monak said:


> I'm more evil because I am *YOUR FATHER!*



I'm more evil because I'm also my own grandfather.


----------



## Monak (Jul 27, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I'm more evil because I'm also my own grandfather.



I am more evil because I am your grandfathers father who is also your step brother four times removed great unlce conjoined twin removed at birth.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I can divide by zero!


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I tricked thebeast76 into believing he could divide by zero.  He and his town will be sorely missed.


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I slit people throats for fun xD


----------



## Kajet (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm the most evil ever cause I founded the catholic church. 

Beat that


----------



## Bambi (Jul 27, 2008)

K, I'm the most evil because I founded the House of Abraham and its Dogma's!


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm evil because I killed Jimmy Hoffa and I know where he is.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I use Hoffa's head as a soccer ball.  (I know where he is too.  )


----------



## Icarus (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I used a head as a hacky sack.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I executed that head.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I mass-cloned that head and distributed only the replicas!! I gave the real one to my dog...he ate it.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 27, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> I'm more evil because I mass-cloned that head and distributed only the replicas!! I gave the real one to my dog...he ate it.



I'm more evil because I'm the one that ran over your dog. With a tank.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I ran over your tank with a dog.

And that dog did its business in strategic locations.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 27, 2008)

I"m more evil because I raped each and every one of you furfags in your dreams....


and that is why men and women still have bloody nocturnal emissions.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I was the one who planned the failure at Dunkirk...


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I singlehandedly started world war 2


----------



## Lukar (Jul 28, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> I'm more evil because I singlehandedly started world war 2



I'm more evil because I killed Santa with a steak knife.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 28, 2008)

Im more evil because I got some of my friends to crash a plane into a building.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 28, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Im more evil because I got some of my friends to crash a plane into a building.



Oh yeah, wasn't that the time a B-17 bomber crashed into the Empire State Building?

I'm more evil because I started the clash between the  Kurds and the Shiite Muslims.


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Oh yeah, wasn't that the time a B-17 bomber crashed into the Empire State Building?
> 
> I'm more evil because I started the clash between the  Kurds and the Shiite Muslims.


I'm the evilest because I profited off of said clash!  Dead bodies=$$$, Dead Children=DELICIOUS.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil cause I strangled the easter bunny with the tooth faerie's intestines.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 28, 2008)

Talk about a bunch of rank amateurs (with emphasis on the rank).

You want _proper_ evil? *I* created text messaging so all yr vwls r sdnly drppd frm cnv's & u cnt rd 4 sht. So bllcks 2 U all...


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented texting... _in cars!_


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented texting in the movie theater when you're watching Batman - and I don't put my phone on Silent.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 28, 2008)

Shadowwolf said:


> I'm more evil because I invented texting in the movie theater when you're watching Batman - and I don't put my phone on Silent.



Now that's _somewhat_ evil, but nowhere near as evil as my using a cellphone on board an aircraft. 
On final approach. 
Into London Heathrow airport. 
At night.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I profited off of Chuck Norris jokes.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented, marketed, and profited off the Rickroll.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented more sinister memes.

All our acid are belong to you.  Wait, that's not it.  All your base are belong to us.  There.  Nah, not worth its salt, and too watered down anyway.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil cause I made X-mas a mass orgy of consumerism.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I convinced the Christians to move the celebration to December so it could compete with (read: rip off of) Yule, thereby assimilating the pagans into the Church's treacherous fold...


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil cause I stopped the trend of people feeding christians to lions.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I forced the lions to eat them rather than just drawing and cornering them while covered in burning feces.

(Them being the Christians, I mean.)


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm the most evil because I invented goatse.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil cause I made you think you invented goatse!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I carelessly raped that goatse.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 28, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I'm more evil cause I made you think you invented goatse!


I'm more evil because I made you think you made me think I invented goatse, when in reality I invented Lemon Party.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 28, 2008)

Mere sandbox material. Feh. Children, pay attention...

I'm more evil because I invented airline meals that taste almost, but not quite, entirely unlike the dish they are supposed to be, and that smell like a dumpster behind an Italian restaurant on a hot day.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I recognized your blatant rip-off of that construct from HHGTTG >


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2008)

I am evil incarnate.  I distribute free hotel room bibles.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I plug all the worst infomercials back to back on your favorite networks.


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil cause I WATCH the infomercials, giving them a reason to show them


----------



## Monak (Jul 28, 2008)

I am most evil because I invented the word evil.


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm evil because I made this:


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I rigged the rating systems to favor infomercials.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm more evil because I perform favors for the directors of infomercials to convince them to keep them cheesy and longwinded.

(That's why I've been neglecting this thread for almost a solid month, actually.)


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 22, 2008)

Mayfurr said:


> I'm more evil because I invented airline meals that taste almost, but not quite, entirely unlike the dish they are supposed to be



Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, right?

Well, I'm more evil because I invented those infomercials that are acted in a different language, and then sound dubbed with annoying children.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm the most evil cause I made all the crappy live action shit on adult swim AND that retarded athf shit.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm more evil because I convinced them it'd be a good idea with a slick PowerPoint show.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 23, 2008)

im more evil because i made the person before me and after me in this post


----------



## Kajet (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm more evil cause I made the person above me, thus making me my own grandfather.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm more evil because I'm the one who dubbed Naruto and put Yu-gi-oh GX on TV.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 23, 2008)

im more evil because im the guy that told god to make gourge bush


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2008)

i was born evil.
 well that is by the scale of "good" and "evil" mankind has made up


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm more evil because I attained that alignment through years of assiduous training and practice. I didn't just have it handed to me at birth.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented Calculus.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm more evil because I stamp on kittens and masturbate on the corpse. Or something.


----------



## Shomti (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm more evil because I honestly believe that restricting other people's freedom is the best way to assure your own. Of course, I'm not evil in my own mind, but...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm more evil because I caused the death of Point and Click Adventure games.


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah?  Well I'm more evil because I invented Bratz.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2008)

im more evil because,
i lead the revolt to overthrow the "great" AhoraMazda, the magi in the know fear me, i hound of spirit of mercury. I have been called Ptath and Set, the morning star runs for me. From the time of Bon i have worn its black hat. Lilitu looks up to me in the night.

   ...but alas i did not invent bratz petz.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm more evil because I posted here.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 24, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm more evil because I invented Calculus.





Digitalpotato said:


> I'm more evil because I caused the death of Point and Click Adventure games.


WHAT?!!

You...you BASTARD!!!!

Not only are you responsible for the two things I hate most...you've been stalking me!!

I...I feel so..._violated..._

Oh, and by the way--I'm more evil because I both invented and popularized that clichÃ©. As well as accented vowels.


----------



## KillerFreya (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm more evil because I took _Plan Nine from Outer Space_ and Tubgirl, combined them, and created _Plan Nine to Splattered Face._ Coming to a theater near you in October.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 24, 2008)

Feh.  That's not evil, that's just wrong. XD

I'm more evil because I wrote the script for Plan Nine from Outer Space.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm more evil because I created all the cheap Star Wars ripoffs.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm more evil because I made everyone think Star Wars was even remotely original to begin with.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm more evil because I created Creative Commons.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 25, 2008)

Call that evil? Bloody Sunday school antics.

_I'm_ more evil because I invented "Death by PowerPoint".


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm more evil because I founded the Spelling Nazi Academy and co-chair the Institution for Grammar Flaming. Your location has too many vowels.


----------



## KillerFreya (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil becouse I invented Powerpoint.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because of the I LOVE SCREAM PARTY.
*shudders*


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I created Caramelldansen.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented memes.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented Milhouse.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I first suggested that people try to make him a meme--while at the same time instructing everyone else to make sure he never could be.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented Scremo.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented emotion. BURN!!


----------



## X (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm more evil because i invented: naruto, the second season of death note, and barney! :twisted:


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh gods that's evil, half-wit.

I'm more evil because I invented saying attack names. IRON REVERSE SOUL STEALER


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I'm the guy that allows Nickelback on the radio....


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I fap to this!
             -----> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/ekkosangen

jking, of course, but I am eviler than all of you!


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil, because I see and cause such things and worse on a daily basis...in real life.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 26, 2008)

im more evil then you caz i made you do that


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 26, 2008)

pppppph, that's a prank. *I* am Hannah Montana's father!


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 26, 2008)

what
he was awesome


----------



## Kajet (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil cause I'm personally responsible for krystal not being in brawl.


----------



## Seas (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I made brawl's release delay by several months and still not include many charaters and being buggy to begin with.


----------



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil then you because I made krystals boobs smaller.


----------



## Seas (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I made Krystal a girl...despite him not really appreciating the idea.


----------



## Lost (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because as you read this my java code is taking control of your comp and deleting all yours pornz


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm more evil because I made Krystal a normal-sized male to begin with. He was originally a 238.5-foot-tall hyper herm with six breasts and a fetish for Old Bay seasoning.

Also because I'm the one who crapped on Ohio in the first place.


----------



## KillerFreya (Aug 27, 2008)

*I'm* so evil I created Maryland's fetish for Old-Bay seasoning.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm so evil I created Tasmania.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm so evil I created New Zealand, and taught everyone there the art of giving their kids fucked-up names!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 27, 2008)

I am more evil because I sent Peter Jackson to New Zealand to give it a new name, Middle Earth.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I created Peter Jackson out of leftover bacon grease, old clippings from my beard, and a spare baseball cap I had lying around.


----------



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm more evil cause I watched and it pleased me.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 27, 2008)

I watched you pleasing yourself by that >_>


----------



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm more evil cause I watched you watching me... and it pleased me more.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm more evil because I'm watching Halfeb watching Brown Squirrel watching Halfeb, and they don't even know I'm here!

*fapfapfapfap*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because I am a god, and I take requests and watch all my "children."


----------



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm more evil then you because when I make eye contact, I touch the eye ball of the other person with my eye ball.


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm more evil because when I make eye contact I cause people's eyes to forcibly flip 'round, pulling out the optical nerve, and leaving them sticking out the eye openings like horns.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 28, 2008)

im more evil the you cuz i made the internet!!!!there for being this treads greatgreatgreatgreat.....grand father


----------



## Kume (Aug 28, 2008)

Im more evel because im Ronald Reagen!


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 28, 2008)

And I'm more evil than you because I launch Ronald Reagen's acting career.


----------



## Kume (Aug 28, 2008)

And im more evil because.... I know when im beat XD


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm more evil because I invented the whole concept of beating.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm more evil because I mastered the art. I can beat you like a redheaded stepchild in any form of combat.

Including wanking contests to see who can cum the most.

Seriously. I'm that good.


----------

